# Critique possible buy!



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1403581 - IMABLUEGEMINITOO


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Sounds like a nice packer. I'd like to see some more pictures.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I would have to see more pics to give a fair critique, but from what I see in the ad, she sounds like a nice, but young, mare. I'm not very impressed by the confo I can see in the pic in her ad. But again, I would have to see some more quality confo shots.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I didn't even notice the age...Go figure lol...maybe not so much of a paker anymore. The description made her seem more seasoned.

Its been a long day


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

not bad for the price.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

If you are looking into getting a younger horse, make sure you are aware of what comes with one. While the ad sounds good, just remember that she still is young and will more than likely have her "baby moments".  Make sure you're prepared for those situations and know how to react. 

I'm curious though, why are you looking into purchasing another horse? Are you just wanting another, or are you selling Clippy for some reason?


----------



## Chella (May 23, 2009)

Looks like my AQHA! He is 16 hh and grey and solid as they come got him at six and you could really drive a truck under him and he would not care She is beautiful and worth checking out.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Seems like a lot of money for a green horse in MI. Wouldn't you be better off putting this money into training your current horse?


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

That's kind of what I was thinking, Joshie. 

My main concern is that she's VERY young and would need a lot of work even though she looks like she's doing just fine for now


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Im selling my horse diamond not Rowdy. A lady is putting diamond on a 2 week trial then putting payments twords him.
Rowdy was finished out months ago, so i dont need to train him anymore unless fro a different disipline/.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry, but as a horse for you, I'd have to say please give this one a pass. I would like to see you on a seasoned packer, something that you can really focus on learning on.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

morganshow11 said:


> Im selling my horse diamond not Rowdy. A lady is putting diamond on a 2 week trial then putting payments twords him.
> Rowdy was finished out months ago, so i dont need to train him anymore unless fro a different disipline/.


So, has Clippy/Rowdy been at the trainer's for the last month? Your last post about Clippy troubles was only a month ago. What happened to the dressage training you were going to do? 

I am not trying to be mean. I just find it difficult to believe that all of Clippy's problems have been solved in the last month. How will you continue to train him and improve if you get another horse? I was under the impression that you couldn't afford to send Clippy to the trainer. 

I just see two posts within the last two months where you expressed some serious issues with Clippy/Rowdy. That concerns me for your safety.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/another-critique-me-clippy-28081/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-videos/me-clippy-doing-barrels-25966/


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

My first look at her, She kinda has a big head and a weak looking neck... Thats just me, Im no good at critique-ing


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I have decided to let this one pass. I have found some other horses that are older than she is, that do everything!
Joshie: Yes he has been with a trainer.
Rowdy willl be for gymkhana and all the speed, dressage, and jumping. And my new horse will be for trail, show, driving, cattle work.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I have some more horses i would like y'all yo critique! The first two are yadro.

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1396050 - Yadro


http://us.mc631.mail.yahoo.com/mc/s...Inbox&mid=1_15418_AAFhk0UAAFYKSjw8PQfQtSPGT8k
Theres a picture on my e-mail
********************************************************
http://us.mc631.mail.yahoo.com/mc/showMessage?.rand=1312527606&fid=Inbox&mid=1_15418_AAFhk0UAAFYKSjw8PQfQtSPGT8k#_pg=showMessage&sMid=2&&filterBy=&midIndex=2&mid=1_13660_AAFhk0UAAVfZSjwo8Q04aSgbAkI&m=1_16778_AAJhk0UAAOwMSjyrDA5SEUyzuGo,1_15418_AAFhk0UAAFYKSjw8PQfQtSPGT8k,1_13660_AAFhk0UAAVfZSjwo8Q04aSgbAkI,1_8090_AANhk0UAAIBuSjv85wWmm0w7JMM,1_7485_APdgk0UAAKW1Sjv6kQRyNRueqt0,1_6881_AANhk0UAACdASjvwogp3QnmTBRc,1_5510_APdgk0UAATygSjupyQZC%2BXtrRFg,1_4900_AANhk0UAAPtBSjuoIQos0wb3vRU,&sort=date&order=down&startMid=0&pSize=25&hash=d49bab2f10fd8dec47fe0051d21fe8fd&.jsrand=678224
These pics are also on my e-mail


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Second horse sounds way better, but I couldn't see the pics on your email. Could you attach them to a post?


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Ok so i actually found a horse i AM getting hopfully. His name is Sam and he does all the stuff i want!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

What about putting the money you get from the sale of your other horse towards training Rowdy?


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

BEcuase he was with a trainer, so he is good now.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

got any vids of him now?


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

No my video thingy broke on my camera


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

morganshow11 said:


> BEcuase he was with a trainer, so he is good now.


Did he just get home from the trainer's? I ask because just one short month ago you were having problems with his training. I want you and your horse to be safe.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

The trainer came to the stable, i know i said he was "off" at the trainers, but i ment the trainer was off to rowdy loolz.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Morganshow, things are not adding up for me, sorry.

Best of luck with Clippy/Rowdy and the new horse. I can't stress myself out with this stuff anymore.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thats ok^^ and thanks!

I am a very confusing person, that is just who i am*shrugs*


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc (May 16, 2009)

honestly hun. It really is your death wish. Before I can say what horse, if any is right for you at the current moment, I'd need to see a new video. Or at least some pictures.

Best of luck, I _really_ hope it doesn't come back to bite you in the ***


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I have to agree with the post above, sorry.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Good luck, and I hope you and/or your horse doesn't end up hurt


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I just dont get why you guys say that you dont want us to get hurt? I wouldnt do anything to hurt my horse!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

morganshow11 said:


> I just dont get why you guys say that you dont want us to get hurt? I wouldnt do anything to hurt my horse!


My dear, we saw the video/pictures from ONE month ago. You didn't have control of your horse. That's dangerous to you and your horse. What we saw DOES hurt your horse. You said your horse's problems were fixed months ago. You posted problems one and two months ago.

I have another headache.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

He has a new bit and i have a lesson teacher now.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

bits only delay problems... they don't fix them


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm glad that you have an instructor now, that will help you both, but I agree with the others - I think you would be better off investing the money you get for Diamond into just one horse, be that Rowdy/Clippy or the new horse.


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc (May 16, 2009)

We don't want to see you hurt. You asked for our opinions. If you were to show us some pictures of your horse now maybe we could work it out. Wouldn't you rather work on the horse you have now? Even if the problems have been solved (and I have a hard time believing it) wouldn't you want to enjoy your new control?

Even if by some miracle your horse has been taught some manners, you were also contributing to the problem. Have you fixed yourself?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

One last post. 

To explain myself better:

- You were riding very hard-handed in a curb bit, direct reining
- You can't seem to grasp that it takes time and proper training to turn a horse around, not equipment and it certainly doesn't happen overnight
- I'm not sure you understand what the equipment does that you're using ( nothing to be ashamed of, we all start somewhere. They key is learning, no turning a blind eye )
- You were jumping a horse in a harsh curb with harsh hands
- You tied your horse by its bit with a nylong (read: hard to break bridle) to a movable wagon

Just from those few points (I'm sorry if they're harsh) I hope you can understand why I'm nervous. I am not convinced that you have things worked out with Clippy. You two have problems that take months if not years to figure out. I am sure you're working on them, and the problems are quite fixable, but they cannot disappear that quickly. 

Best of luck, but my poor heart can't take this - you will have the support of other posters I'm sure. 
You are welcome to PM me with any questions you have if you are willing to hear my responses, that is my offer to you, but I won't be joining in to your threads.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I know i shouldnt have been riding in a curb bit. That is what me old trainer said i should use wioth him since he was a brat. She was my trainer so i just listend to her. I am not trying to argue, and i am using ya'lls' advice. This was a thread that was for a critique not comments on my or my horse.

Thank you all.


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc (May 16, 2009)

morganshow11 said:


> This was a thread that was for a critique not comments on my or my horse.
> 
> Thank you all.


We were critiquing. We were critiquing how this horse would fit your lifestyle.
We don't mean to come off rude, all this information must be a shock to you, but _please_ listen to it.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

We are saying it because we have seen you riding dangerously therefore making injury to you and your horse very probable. 

Trainers don't know everything. You must do your own research and knowledge. If your new trainer actually fixed him in the month since we last saw him, I will eat my shoes.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

You know, it his beahavior and acting up was my fault not his.


----------

